# new PIKO G anoucments for fall 2009 ??



## Terry Baumann (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi All

Has anyone heard anything about new PIKO offering or paint schemes on current models for Fall 2009/10 ?
things have been pretty quiet from them, even the V60 is late to the retailers as have not seen one anywhere.

I did stumbled across a picture of a new DB auto flatdeck # 37703, has anyone heard about this new model ?
not sure if its a new offering but thought Id see what others have seen and heard, would be nice if they came
out with a new freight car or better yet a 2nd class coach to pull behind the Taurus and BR 218, with the new
LGB stuff slow to come, I would think PIKO could be taking advantage iof this all .

Im not sure when the Nurenburg show is but if anyone has any new info please feel free to post it.

happy RRing !

Terry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There have been pix of the new diesel (V60) in Europe and the new coaches have been available over there for a while now. 

Meanwhile, nothing mentioned here Stateside?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

The Piko V60 has been shipped to German dealers already. 
Here are a few pictures (and some comments in German) 
http://www.forum.gartenbahn-stammti...php?t=1185


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

...and no mention of the single BR80 either.


----------

